# No wiring harness



## hritchie (Oct 10, 2009)

I have a wiring harness issue. The snapper mower I was given doesn't have one. I'm trying to put an old 12.5 BS motor but I'm unsure how to how to wire it. The mower does not an ignition switch only a toggle switch mounted under the steering. What is the mot basic system to wire this motor?


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

If you find a model number PM me and I can send you the full wire diagram schematic from a parts diagram


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

It wont be too hard - ive wired up plenty of tractors - bot some spools of wire from harbor freight , connectors .

Basically, the ign switch needs a fused wire directly from the battery- depends what type of ign switch y get- how many pins it has- that detirmines where the wires go to ( has letters imprinted on it) the combination of letters do specific things - one set starts the tractor, another set runs the tractor , one set stops the motor and one set runs the lights ( if applicable) - depends on how many leads comes from the stator as well - most have 2 leads- one for charging one for lights- sometimes they have one wire.

Since it sounds like the tractor has been '******* engineered' id invest in all new ign parts and battery cables .

If the tractor has the saftey switches - the wiring gets a bit more challanging.

Id keep an eye on that 12.5- specially if its a briggs 'powerbuilt' series- they have a tendency to throw rods, if the oil gets too low. I have like 3 tractors with those motors that blew out the sides of the blocks because the PO never checked the oil.


----------

